# Help Needed Easter Weekend



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Last year we started our first Easter Break Camping and Fishing trip on LL for a ministry I founded, Fishers O'Men. The guide we used helped last year and allowed me in my boat and him and his dad in two other boats to take these kids fishing for 2 days. This year he is booked and we have reservations at the park to stay again. I need help. Raising money for anything these days is tough. I do not want to let these kids down. We are in need of a guide or two who can help out a good cause. I myself am a seasoned fisherman and offer my boat many times to help the less fortunate. If we need to pay, God will provide. Please let me know how you may be able to assist This April 3rd and 4th. Please visit our website and call me if you have any questions. We are an approved 501c3 so if anyone donated a trip or two it is fully tax deductible. 
Thank you.
Kevin
281-639-8589
www.fishersomen.org


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Kevin, are you looking for just guides?


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

No, not just guides. If you are willing to help, you can call. Thank you
281-639-8589


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

fishonkev said:


> Last year we started our first Easter Break Camping and Fishing trip on LL for a ministry I founded, Fishers O'Men. The guide we used helped last year and allowed me in my boat and him and his dad in two other boats to take these kids fishing for 2 days. This year he is booked and we have reservations at the park to stay again. I need help. Raising money for anything these days is tough. I do not want to let these kids down. We are in need of a guide or two who can help out a good cause. I myself am a seasoned fisherman and offer my boat many times to help the less fortunate. If we need to pay, God will provide. Please let me know how you may be able to assist This April 3rd and 4th. Please visit our website and call me if you have any questions. We are an approved 501c3 so if anyone donated a trip or two it is fully tax deductible.
> Thank you.
> Kevin
> 281-639-8589
> www.fishersomen.org


I would be happy to help if it wasn't Easter weekend. We have a very similar men's ministry and I know first hand how important volunteers are.

With all the family commitments its probably going to be tough finding volunteers over Easter.


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

TXPalerider said:


> I would be happy to help if it wasn't Easter weekend. We have a very similar men's ministry and I know first hand how important volunteers are.
> 
> With all the family commitments its probably going to be tough finding volunteers over Easter.


I have two so far, but you are right.

We make it back to church on Sunday for the last service. Firepit talk is of the Resurrection. Check out the website. and Thank you......


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

I will be glad to help you out. I have a boat and plenty of tackle. Great to give on the weekend that Jesus gave all.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I got plenty tackle also and it will be a good weekend to help the young men have a good time fishing. Looking forward to this.

Matt


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm in for taking some kids fishing.
I will visit your web site and be in touch.


You never know unless you go


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

way to go loy


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes sir it is looking good for those kids. The best guide on the main lake, the catfish king, and an old broken down white bass fisherman. Those kids should catch some fish. Don't be bashful folks. I think they can use more boats.

Matt


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great job Loy those kids will never forget.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Y'all are awesome. Probably will have 15 boys and 3-5 adults. Please PM your numbers so I can touch base. Thanks


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

PM sent fishonkev I'm looking forward to it.


You never know unless you go


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes sir looking forward to it also. Should be more whites in the lake by then.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Vacation scheduled and looking forward to it also.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Just a reminder to check in advance that there is ample supply of appropriate sized life jackets for those kids...........15 youth sized vests is more than 4 or 5 boats usually carry.


----------



## luckyD (Jun 13, 2010)

*I can Help*

I am willing to help if it looks like all the boats will be staying fairly close to each other and there will be a chaperone in the boat too.

I am not a guide, just willing to help.

My boat can handle me, a chaperone and three or four kids. I will check on the youth size life jackets though.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Way to go LuckyD. You need to change the picture in your avatar and let us see that big ol Whaler you have now.


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

luckyD said:


> I am willing to help if it looks like all the boats will be staying fairly close to each other and there will be a chaperone in the boat too.
> 
> I am not a guide, just willing to help.
> 
> My boat can handle me, a chaperone and three or four kids. I will check on the youth size life jackets though.


Thanks Lucky D. I have orange life vests and some regular ones I would bring
Please PM me you email address and phone number. Thank you!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

fishonkev, I have a plethora of life vests, including many child size. give me a head count when it gets close and I bet between Matt, dbullard and myself I bet we have enough, if not we will gather some up.
Lucky D, that whaler is as fine a boat as I have ever seen on LL! :dance:
We will probably stick close together and your help is most welcome.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Wtg Lucky D great talking to you today. It is shaping up to be an awesome weekend of fellowship .


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes sir Loy


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Man, I'm getting excited about this. You men rock! Talk to y'all soon....


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Gonna head up to the lake today after I drop my daughter at school. Will look for shad and try to find some fish. Will launch out of Beacon around 11:00
If you're on the water, Call me.
Yesterdays report was not looking good.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

I wish I was going to be at the lake Easter weekend to help out however I have family coming in town. I just donated $ 500.00 to your website and I hope this will help pay for some fuel, snacks or what every is needed for this great Org. 

Harl


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow Harl,

U need to remember that God has this ministry under control. I was worried about expenses, feeding 16 boys for a few days is a Tall task. Your donation is wonderful. Thank you. We will be doing a few trip a year. Next time, please join us.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Dirt Daddy said:


> I wish I was going to be at the lake Easter weekend to help out however I have family coming in town. I just donated $ 500.00 to your website and I hope this will help pay for some fuel, snacks or what every is needed for this great Org.
> 
> Harl


Awesome Harl ,


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Glad I could help..You guys are doing a great things for these kids...they will remember this forever !!! Keep me in mine for the next trip, I am still learning the lake but if I am around for the next outing I have a boat and would love to help.

Harl


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

fishonkev said:


> Wow Harl,
> 
> U need to remember that God has this ministry under control. I was worried about expenses, feeding 16 boys for a few days is a Tall task. Your donation is wonderful. Thank you. We will be doing a few trip a year. Next time, please join us.


Hey Harl,
I just saw this post. I did not mean to say U. Should have been I...Auto- incorrect


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

I read between the lines and your are correct everything is in Gods hands.......


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Had a great time with some great young men. Fishing started out slow but picked up mid morning.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

dbullard said:


> Had a great time with some great young men. Fishing started out slow but picked up mid morning.
> View attachment 2110986


That's awesome. The smile alone says it all.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I had a great time and will be doing it again next go around. The boys in my boat were absolute gentlemen and good fishermen too. 
The cat fish were not biting as well as we had hoped but the white bass showed up and made for even more fun. I got the boys set up with jigs and a roostertail and they went to town.
dbullard and Nick in the BLUE CAT and Matt in his boat were showing their crews a great time as well.
We didn't make it today, the weather was a little iffy early on and I think everyone needed the rest.
Fishonkev, great job my man, keep it up.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Sounds like it was a cool trip, I am not home for Easter this year.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That is so awesome you guys did this for the kids!!! I talked to Matt and sounds like great times.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I had a good time with these guys. I don't know why I did not think to take any pictures. I will also do this again any time they need another boat.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats to all of you that helped those kids out. I'm sure they will never forget.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Talk about tough , one young man had a fin break off in his hand early and was back fishing later on. He said it looked cool. It hurt me just hearing about it.


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

well I am 42 yrs of age..i don't like taking meds for pain...but I tell you this,,,, that young man had to be tough to say it was cool .... I would have ran everyone off the lake crying so loud ,,,,, them fish cat fins hurt buddy ,,,,


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

*Thank You*

Man, what a blessing you all have been. The kids had a blast! Loy we were right for cancelling Saturday. We were all beat tired from the previous night. The wind was killing our tents and nobody really slept. We packed up in the morning and took them all to Cracker Barrel. Would not have been able to do that if it wasn't for Harl's generous donation. Gideon (whom we now call catfish) was a trouper and manned up. I enjoyed ripping that barb out of his wrist. If I knew how long it really was I may not have. He'll have stories for years to come as well as a souvenir. I will be taking the boys fishing throughout the Spring and Summer. I will also be headed up there often as my days allow me. (Realtor). I will post and would love for any of you to join me in my boat. I'll bring some delicious lunch. Because of the wind situation and possible rain, I have to consider finding a place for 20-30 people to stay indoors or in RV's. That expense would kill us but the boys being let down because I'd have to cancel a much anticipated trip a day or two before would be terrible. 
I want to share something with y'all. When God was talking to me 2+ years ago about starting a ministry I was certain he had the wrong resume'. I had a rough childhood and upbringing as well as drug and alcohol abuse. However: my struggles in life prepared me for these boys. Today God put his first stamp on his plan and reassured me that I am right were I belong. Last week 2 of my Fishers O'Men kids asked me to Baptize them at Easter Service Today. Craig and Gideon (Catfish) were Baptized today and for that I am truly humbled. Thank you for your participation and I look forward to our new relationships. Matt and Dwayne, God knows where you are and what y'all need. I will continue to pray for y'all..........God Bless all of you and Thank you!


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Craig


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

*God is awsome*

Nick was also Baptized today his heart is in Ministry. He helps out in childrens church and lead a close friend to accept Jesus as her savior last week. 
I am very proud of him .


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

That is AWESOME!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Great thread and kudos to all of y'all involved.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Great job guys!!!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

dbullard said:


> Nick was also Baptized today his heart is in Ministry. He helps out in childrens church and lead a close friend to accept Jesus as her savior last week.
> I am very proud of him .
> View attachment 2113658


Ryan and Jeff are good people, known both of them for years!


----------

